# Salted Honey Roast Pumpkin Seeds



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

was carving a pumpkin for my son earlier and decided to use the seeds for something instead of throwin em out,

washed em off, dryed em, put em in a bowl, tablespoon of olive oil, half teaspoon of salt, squirt of honey, mix it all up, bake in the oven at 160 till they start to pop and let cool.

very tasty wee snack for when ur sittin watchin tv or whatever!


----------

